
A computer you'll fall in love with - tvararu
https://blog.vararu.org/computer/
======
gigatexal
My macbook pro running the latest MacOS does this mostly out of the box, or
can be configured to do so. It is loud though -- suffering from the too-much-
thermal-paste bug of 2013.

